# dual 2ohm sub not putting out correct ohm?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a new PG Ti sub dual 2ohm. when I wire it ++- - I should be getting 1 ohm but I am getting 1.5 at the box terminal.

when I wire it + - +- I should get final load of 4ohm but I am not its wacked. I measured the coils alone and they read 2.4 2.5 but I cant seem to get them to load at 4 ohm for nothing.

what is the deal here? + - + - I should get a 4ohm load at the terminal but I am getting 1.5 or so.


----------



## GS-R_Autotech (Oct 3, 2011)

So you are getting the same reading when wired in series as you are in parallel? Are the terminals labeled correctly? I remember the old Kicker CVRs were easy to wire up wrong as the terminals weren't labeled for each coil, just 2 red 2 black on all four corners.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

coil alone I get 2.3 / 2.4

- - .5

+ + .5

+ + / - - 1.3

-+ / -+ 1.5 

am I missing something here? 

I didnt check anything this morn. I wired it to what was supposed to be 1ohm and ran it . my amp must have pulled too much power cause I had it shut off when I tried to play it loud. so I was going to run it at 4 ohm but cant get it to read 4 ohm

-+ / -+ should give me 4 ohm at terminal . instead i get 1.5


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

GS-R_Autotech said:


> So you are getting the same reading when wired in series as you are in parallel? Are the terminals labeled correctly? I remember the old Kicker CVRs were easy to wire up wrong as the terminals weren't labeled for each coil, just 2 red 2 black on all four corners.


it labeled red/ black red /black on opposite sides.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Who cares. You'll be around 30ohms at 22hz anyway.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its a nominal load,not a precision resistor.
A lot of meters will add about .5 ohms because of the internal resistance and the test leads.

Also any noise in the room will cause the speaker to become a microphone that induces a voltage into the meter that is set to read ohms.


----------



## GS-R_Autotech (Oct 3, 2011)

Then it would be reading around 6ohms if wired in series with added resistance. Around 3.3-4 would be normal, but 1.5 is unusually low.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The only explanation for the low ohm reading in series is induced ac voltage(be very quiet) or internal crosstalk between the coils.Which means they are shorted to each other.
2.4+2.5 -.5 =4.4 Ohms law is pretty solid.

2.4-.5=1.9
2.5-.5=2

3.9+.5=4.4


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

speak english....lol...I just expected a reading at the terminal somewhere near 4 not 1.5 

I had to stop messing with it for now. I will try again later. I now need to cut out a baffle for it cause I have removed the sub so many time it looks like swiss cheese. 

I put my polk back in and got the correct reading of 4.2


----------



## WhyUmad (Dec 18, 2010)

Touch the two leads together by themselves and see what the meter says


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

WhyUmad said:


> Touch the two leads together by themselves and see what the meter says



the two leads together set on the meter I get 0.5 

I need to find my other meter


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

JAX said:


> I have a new PG Ti sub dual 2ohm. when I wire it ++- - I should be getting 1 ohm but I am getting 1.5 at the box terminal.
> 
> when I wire it + - +- I should get final load of 4ohm but I am not its wacked. I measured the coils alone and they read 2.4 2.5 but I cant seem to get them to load at 4 ohm for nothing.
> 
> what is the deal here? + - + - I should get a 4ohm load at the terminal but I am getting 1.5 or so.





JAX said:


> the two leads together set on the meter I get 0.5
> 
> I need to find my other meter



how many ohms are your DMM leads? 

a 2 ohm coil should be about 1.7 ohms DC. so about 3.2ohm series and something less than 1 ohm parallel would be about right. but you have to add that 0.5 ohms to the readings.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

im going to find my other meter and start over.

I have wired speakers a million times, first time I ever got out the meter. I bought the sub used so when I removed it I decided to check the coils. they seem ok alone but not sure how I am screwing up and not getting a 4ohm reading.

I was going to run it 1ohm but until I upgerade my alternator power wire then I am going to leave it at 4 ohm so my amp will stop trying to pull too much power


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

It sounds like operator error to be honest. But you do not need a new meter. The .5 can be reduced from your measurements. So when you had 2.3 and 2.4 you really had 1.8 and 1.9. All speakers are different and wht they read is what they read with no wires attatched. 

I would suggest pull the sub from the box and remove all wires from it. Now take one single wire and connect it to the positive of one coil and the negative of the other coil. Now connect the meters leads to the two remaining "open" terminals of the sub and see what it reads. Be sure to subtract the .5 from your readings.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

07azhhr said:


> It sounds like operator error to be honest. But you do not need a new meter. The .5 can be reduced from your measurements. So when you had 2.3 and 2.4 you really had 1.8 and 1.9. All speakers are different and wht they read is what they read with no wires attatched.
> 
> I would suggest pull the sub from the box and remove all wires from it. Now take one single wire and connect it to the positive of one coil and the negative of the other coil. Now connect the meters leads to the two remaining "open" terminals of the sub and see what it reads. Be sure to subtract the .5 from your readings.


Ding ding. WINNER!

I'm embarrassed to admit this but it was my dumb ass having **** wired wrong. 

Lets just say I figured this out this morning and didnt have chance to update before this post. 

Pretty basic screw up on my part


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

**** happens ya know.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

It's a tad embarrassing still. 

Much like when I smoked a zed optidrive cause speaker wires were touching cause I forgot to put them back into sub box


----------

